# 2002? Pinarello Treviso - Looking for Information



## Sandwick (Jun 22, 2014)

Firstly, I'm new to the forum so, hello to all. I acquired my first road bike last year and it's been a revelation to me having only ridden mountain bikes before. The bike's a Pinarello Treviso from 2002, bought from E-Bay - it's in very nice condition, is set up with 9 speed Campag Veloce throughout, and as far as I'm concerned is fantastic to ride. 

I've tried to find out this model of bike from the internet but I've come up blank so far - everything seems to relate to either the current Treviso hybrids or to the 1980s steel framed version whereas mine's alloy with a deep down tube like the Prince/Paris etc. The frame has "Treviso" written on the top tube, just forward of where it meets the seat tube and there's no sticker on the down tube to indicate the tubing used. The seatstays are alloy and the fork is marked as a Pinarello Alu fork. Can anyone tell me anything about this model and where it sits in the Pinarello range (I suspect near the bottom) etc etc? Any information would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------

